# Ham Stock



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Most people know how to make chicken, beef, vegie stock. Here is one for ham.

Ham bone or hocks or shanks or combine them
3 carrots cut up
3 celery stocks cut up
2 onions chopped
water to cover

Put every thing into a large stock pot. Bring to a boil. Reduce to slow simmer and simmer for 6 to 8 hrs. Remove ham bone and vegies. Strain and put into the frige to let the fat congeal. remove fat. You can jar or freeze.

You might have to reduce it to get the flavor you want. To do that after you remove the ham and vegies taste it, if its not strong enough boil it for 30 min and taste again. If its still not, boil 30 min more.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have never put up ham stock ... 

When ever I had a Ham bone or hocks left over it was time for ham bone and beans the next day. 

Thanks for posting.:2thumb:


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

I had some shanks That I got to make the stock. I got a lot of meat from those shanks so I put some in the freezer and shredded the rest for ham sandwiches.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

This is a GREAT idea, I never thought about this. Project for this month. Thanks Catsraven.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Sonnyjim said:


> This is a GREAT idea, I never thought about this. Project for this month. Thanks Catsraven.


Your welcome. I hope you enjoy it 
it really tastes good.


----------

